# Favorite widely available bourbon or whiskey



## JCAP (Jan 14, 2022)

Greetings everyone,
I've recently started a small bourbon/whiskey/scotch collection and am shooting to add to it. So, what's your favorite bourbon/whiskey etc. under ~$50. Bonus points if it's widely available. This is my current meager collection:


----------



## BigW. (Jan 14, 2022)

Some good stuff there for sure.  Give Evan Williams (white label) a try.  It's bottled in bond and very tasty and cheap.  My other usual is Old Forester 100.  Knob Creek Rye may be my favorite.  Most bottles I try to stay under $30.


----------



## JCAP (Jan 14, 2022)

Yea I haven't been able to find the Old Forester 100 around me but I've heard really good things about it. The 86 is not bad but it kinda reminds me of cough medicine a bit. I also tend to stay in the 30 range for most things.


----------



## mcokevin (Jan 14, 2022)

I've tried starting a "collection" but I just wind up drinking it all.


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 14, 2022)

Yup my collection , gets collected . 
Evan Williams 
Jim Beam 
Four roses .


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jan 14, 2022)

These are whiskeys from our Local Distillery but very hard to get and kinda of expensive:







This one I found I like to fill in at $45


----------



## mr_whipple (Jan 14, 2022)

I keep a bottle of Woodford Reserve on hand. Tastes good over an ice cube or two. I wait for the Coast Guard Exchange to put it on sale then I'll grab a fifth or two.


----------



## kawboy (Jan 14, 2022)

My current favorite is Tullamore DEW, also a fan of Glenfidich 12. I'm fairly new to this whiskey thing. Last winter I was a fan of the George Dickel 11 year, but it's a little harsh at 100 proof after throat cancer, but I'll get back to it.


----------



## JCAP (Jan 14, 2022)

mcokevin said:


> I've tried starting a "collection" but I just wind up drinking it all.



Yea, that's the big issue!


----------



## Colin1230 (Jan 14, 2022)

Maker's Mark, with a nice cigar.


----------



## bill ace 350 (Jan 14, 2022)

mr_whipple said:


> I keep a bottle of Woodford Reserve on hand. Tastes good over an ice cube or two. I wait for the Coast Guard Exchange to put it on sale then I'll grab a fifth or two.


----------



## JLeonard (Jan 14, 2022)

"Blue Note" Distilled in Memphis TN. Might be worth a try. 
Jim


----------



## mcokevin (Jan 14, 2022)

Well the timing of this thread is funny as I think I have just found what is among my *least *favorite bourbons.  Colleague brought in Devil's River Coffee Bourbon which is bourbon infused with coffee, then sweetened with agave nectar.  

Yuck.


----------



## Smoke-Chem BBQ (Jan 14, 2022)

I've always got some Woodford Reserve  on the bourbon side (already recommended above), and Jameson among the Irish whiskeys.  Those are the ones I keep coming back to.


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 14, 2022)

mcokevin said:


> I think I have just found what is among my *least *favorite bourbons. Colleague brought in Devil's River Coffee Bourbon which is bourbon infused with coffee,


Not sure if it was that brand or not , but I had a " Coffee Bourbon " 
Yeah ,,,, not sure . Sipped  on ice wasn't ,,,, bad ? I wanted to like it , but it was weird .


----------



## mcokevin (Jan 14, 2022)

chopsaw said:


> Not sure if it was that brand or not , but I had a " Coffee Bourbon "
> Yeah ,,,, not sure . Sipped  on ice wasn't ,,,, bad ? I wanted to like it , but it was weird .


The coffee I could tolerate if I was in the right mood, but the agave made it far too sweet.


----------



## hoity toit (Jan 14, 2022)

JCAP said:


> Greetings everyone,
> I've recently started a small bourbon/whiskey/scotch collection and am shooting to add to it. So, what's your favorite bourbon/whiskey etc. under ~$50. Bonus points if it's widely available. This is my current meager collection:
> View attachment 522066


Evan Williams Small Batch 1783


----------



## hoity toit (Jan 14, 2022)

JCAP said:


> Greetings everyone,
> I've recently started a small bourbon/whiskey/scotch collection and am shooting to add to it. So, what's your favorite bourbon/whiskey etc. under ~$50. Bonus points if it's widely available. This is my current meager collection:
> View attachment 522066


Slow River Blend, Redemption High Rye Bourbon, 1783 Evan


----------



## mneeley490 (Jan 14, 2022)

Under $50 and widely available? Woodford Reserve, Maker's Mark, Elijah Craig Small batch. Also like Rittenhouse Rye. 
If you have a Costco near you, Master Distillers-1792 puts out a couple under the Kirkland Signature label that're really good. It's about $40 for 1 liter in WA, probably cheaper elsewhere.


----------



## bauchjw (Jan 14, 2022)

Tin Cup is excellent,
Buffalo Trace ( Older than the US).
Bulleit has been a standard over the holidays.

I have to put a plug in for a bottle of Templeton Rye. It was Al Capone favorite, they found the recipe after it’d been lost a while ago and we’re doing small batch, went national a few years back.I love the flavor!


----------



## tx smoker (Jan 14, 2022)

Both Knob Creek and Basil Hayden (if it's available in your area) are outstanding bourbons. You can't go wrong with either. I keep both on hand as well as a few others. If you're in the mood to splurge try Bookers. Absolutely incredible!!

Robert


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 14, 2022)

I'm a Makers Mark Ambassador #643361. I waited 9 years for my barrel to mature so i like MM. Second is Angels Envy


----------



## JCAP (Jan 14, 2022)

Lots of good suggestions to try everyone thanks! Today I picked up a Wild Turkey 101 Rye and Evan Williams Bottled in Bond. Gonna have a go at them later tonight. But now I have many others to add to my list.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jan 14, 2022)

I'll let my screen name answer for me...  

All flavors of it...  Jack Fire is way better than Fireball ...  

Don't know if I'll ever open this one... Bought at the end of the distillery tour in 1986 ...


----------



## phathead69 (Jan 14, 2022)




----------



## Kevin DeShazo (Jan 14, 2022)

Basil Hayden and Contradiction are generally my two go twos. If you like Basil Hayden, try the dark rye, I think I may like that better than regular Basil


----------



## Wurstmeister (Jan 14, 2022)

Makers Mark and Bullet Rye. Taste great neat. I've been known to add a splash or so to my bacon brine and sausage mix (overnight rest).  
John


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 14, 2022)

Evan Williams  and Jim Beam here.  Yeah. I am cheap


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Jan 14, 2022)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> This one I found I like to fill in at $45
> 
> View attachment 522078


Had a very dear friend and fellow fisherman who drank Rare Breed. He passed away very unexpectedly at the age of 51 from a heart attack, Every year on the anniversary of his passing, I take a shot in remembrance of him. RIP Ed...



mneeley490 said:


> Under $50 and widely available?


Larceny is OK...


----------



## Nate52 (Jan 14, 2022)

My usual bourbon is Woodford Reserve. I keep one bottle on the bar for drinking neat and another in the freezer for manhattans. The best value used to be Eagle Rare at about $32 per bottle, but it drank like a more expensive bottle. Unfortunately, they jacked up the prices a little higher than they should have. 

But my absolute go to whiskey isn't bourbon. It's not uncommon for me to polish off a bottle of the stout version of the Jameson Caskmates in a single sitting.


----------



## OldSmoke (Jan 14, 2022)

Woodford and Jefferson’s for sipping. Four Roses is a favorite too. I like Buffalo Trace and Jim Beam Black for my sauces. You guys inspired me.


----------



## yankee2bbq (Jan 14, 2022)

Proper Twelve Irish whiskey


----------



## bigfurmn (Jan 14, 2022)

Wait… no one mentioned Old Crow yet????


----------



## JCAP (Jan 14, 2022)

pc farmer said:


> Evan Williams  and Jim Beam here.  Yeah. I am cheap



Nothing wrong w that. Just finished my first pour of some EW bottled in bond. 15 bucks and is fantastic.


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 14, 2022)

JCAP said:


> Nothing wrong w that. Just finished my first pour of some EW bottled in bond. 15 bucks and is fantastic.



That's for the small bottle.  Lol


----------



## Sven Svensson (Jan 14, 2022)

Took a trip to the Bourbon Holy Land of Louisville a few years ago and hit just about every distillery we could find. It was an amazing adventure. My best finds were Woodford Double Oak, anything by Michters, and there was a great Angel’s Envy aged in rum barrels. They’ve all become $$$ since then but I still keep those in the collection. Also discovered I loved White Dog/Moonshine And a lot of distilleries bottle it like Maker’s Mark and Buffalo Trace. Another discovery I made is not a bourbon but a corn liqueur called Nixta Licor de Elote that will astound and amaze you. It’s like the sweet cousin of bourbon. If you like bourbon you’ll love Nixta.


----------



## Sven Svensson (Jan 14, 2022)

SWFLsmkr1 said:


> I'm a Makers Mark Ambassador #643361. I waited 9 years for my barrel to mature so i like MM. Second is Angels Envy


I love the Ambassador Christmas gifts. Took a while for my barrel to mature as well. Made the trip there and got to hand dip my own bottles with my name on the label. That was a nice touch. Out of all the distilleries I think they were my favorite tour. Beautiful distillery.


----------



## sawhorseray (Jan 14, 2022)

pc farmer said:


> Evan Williams  and Jim Beam here.  Yeah. I am cheap



Exact same here Adam, two favorites. Love single malt scotch too, the tariffs screwed that up.


----------



## BB-que (Jan 15, 2022)

JCAP said:


> Greetings everyone,
> I've recently started a small bourbon/whiskey/scotch collection and am shooting to add to it. So, what's your favorite bourbon/whiskey etc. under ~$50. Bonus points if it's widely available. This is my current meager collection:
> View attachment 522066


recommend Weller SR or if you like some something with a little more kick Weller Antique.    hit or miss on finding it but it’s around so keep an eye out.


----------



## Steve H (Jan 15, 2022)

Colin1230 said:


> Maker's Mark, with a nice cigar.



Yup! Sans the cigar. Though I do think about them from time to time. Quit 22 years ago.
Bullet, Cask and Crew,  Evans, Knob Creek are a few I pour.


----------



## BBQ Bird (Jan 15, 2022)

I'm mostly a Scotch guy.  My favorites right now are both peated and sherry finished, with Talisker Distiller's Edition and Ardbeg Uigeadail at the top of my list.  

For bourbon,  I generally go with Wild Turkey 101.  To me, it's a well balanced, classic bourbon flavor that's a decent price (for Seattle, our liquor taxes are insane).  Evan Williams bottled in bond is also decent at an incredible price, though I found it has an unusual anise/licorice note to it.  Not necessarily bad, but was unexpected.  It goes away when mixed. 

Michters American is a great, not quite bourbon whiskey.  Angel's Envy rum finished rye is fantastic (though kinda pricey) and Woodinville Whiskey's port finished bourbon is great (better than the standard Angel's Envy, IMHO)

However, I still believe that the old saying is still the truth:  The best whiskey in the world is the your favorite whiskey, the way you like to drink it.


----------



## crazymoon (Jan 15, 2022)

JCAP, Try the Glenlivet Caribbean Reserve, nice Scotch at a reasonable price!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 15, 2022)

Sven Svensson said:


> I love the Ambassador Christmas gifts. Took a while for my barrel to mature as well. Made the trip there and got to hand dip my own bottles with my name on the label. That was a nice touch. Out of all the distilleries I think they were my favorite tour. Beautiful distillery.


Yup.

I did the same.


----------



## 1MoreFord (Jan 15, 2022)

I don't drink much of any bourbon that's not mixed so I just buy Evan Williams or the like.  It's been that way since college.  If I do upgrade it's George Dickel 90 or Wild Turkey 101.  Then there are hot toddies but that's mixed too.


----------



## cornman (Jan 15, 2022)

Someone mentioned Jefferson’s Reserve earlier.  I’m no connoisseur but that is a smooth and tasty drink!


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jan 15, 2022)

sawhorseray said:


> Exact same here Adam, two favorites. Love single malt scotch too, the tariffs screwed that up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had a friend that worked over seas in oil.  He always brought some Balvenie back.  Most where several hundred dollar bottles.  Man that was good stuff.  Had a peated one I just loved.


----------



## bertman (Jan 15, 2022)

Surprised Four Roses didn't get more love. And a couple people mentioned Jefferson's Reserve. Their Very Old/Very Small Batch might be my current favorite.

But I buy a lot of Evan Williams for highballs and Old Fashioneds.


----------



## Kevin DeShazo (Jan 15, 2022)

Forgot to mention, for really cheap, Benchmade is very good considering its like $15 a bottle


----------



## daspyknows (Jan 15, 2022)

I am waitin for this bar to reopen.  https://slanteddoorgroup.com/hardwaterbar  It's like being a kid in a candy store.  I have been enjoying a bottle of Tomatin 15 year old single malt.


----------



## forktender (Jan 16, 2022)

Michter's is my go to, if they don't have that Woodford's Batch proof or double oaked or the gallon size reserve from Costco.


----------



## mneeley490 (Jan 16, 2022)

Sven Svensson said:


> Took a trip to the Bourbon Holy Land of Louisville a few years ago and hit just about every distillery we could find. It was an amazing adventure. My best finds were Woodford Double Oak, anything by Michters, and there was a great Angel’s Envy aged in rum barrels. They’ve all become $$$ since then but I still keep those in the collection. Also discovered I loved White Dog/Moonshine And a lot of distilleries bottle it like Maker’s Mark and Buffalo Trace. Another discovery I made is not a bourbon but a corn liqueur called Nixta Licor de Elote that will astound and amaze you. It’s like the sweet cousin of bourbon. If you like bourbon you’ll love Nixta.


My friend and I have been out there twice now. (Little tougher now with Covid. A lot of places were closed to the public.)
Even with trying to hit 3-4 distilleries a day, we still couldn't get to everyplace we wanted to. Agree that Maker's Mark is a beautiful space, though it's kinda in the middle of nowhere. Woodford Reserve area is absolutely gorgeous. Couldn't get in to Michter's, but we also enjoyed the Woodford Double Oak and Angel's Envy Rye. I brought back those and many more.


----------



## rmeston (Jan 16, 2022)

Second on Woodford Reserve, also their Double Baked Version. Also like Angel's Envy and Michters. Love Blanton's but it's getting very hard to find. Lasts about 10 minutes on the shelves here in VA, once the State ABC stores which have it in stock up up for business. (You have to watch for it online, and plan on being at the store 30 minutes before they open to have any chance of grabbing a bottle)


----------



## forktender (Jan 17, 2022)

Blanton's is almost as hard to get as Pappy's these days....Which deeply pains me.


----------



## bertman (Jan 17, 2022)

mneeley490 said:


> My friend and I have been out there twice now. (Little tougher now with Covid. A lot of places were closed to the public.)
> Even with trying to hit 3-4 distilleries a day, we still couldn't get to everyplace we wanted to. Agree that Maker's Mark is a beautiful space, though it's kinda in the middle of nowhere. Woodford Reserve area is absolutely gorgeous. Couldn't get in to Michter's, but we also enjoyed the Woodford Double Oak and Angel's Envy Rye. I brought back those and many more.


That Angel's Envy Rye is something special, indeed.


----------



## Lawyer Bob (Jan 19, 2022)

Balcones Whisky


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jan 26, 2022)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> This one I found I like to fill in at $45
> 
> View attachment 522078


OK I am taking this one back.  Last 2 times drinking that Rare Breed I just am not liking.  I guess that Ironroot has me spoiled.  I use to make my mine own.  Took a quart to the brewery last week and it was just about gone before I left.  I guess they liked it.  Just not good sipping stuff like Ironroot.  I will look in to some of these other posted.


----------



## Wurstmeister (Jan 26, 2022)

BGKYSmoker said:


> I'm a Makers Mark Ambassador #643361. I waited 9 years for my barrel to mature so i like MM. Second is Angels Envy


Thats cool, I'm a MM Ambassador as well, #1799346. A neophyte! LOL!  My barrel is #814358 with a birthday of 1 July 2017. Should mature by Jul 2023 - Jan 2025?!  It feels like an eternity. Prost
John


----------



## JCAP (Jan 28, 2022)

All these suggestions are awesome. Gonna have a long wishlist now. I've found myself drifting to the Wild Turkey 101 more and more lately.


----------



## K9BIGDOG (Jan 30, 2022)

I'm a Makers Mark guy, too. After reading this thread a few weeks ago I signed up for the Ambassador program as well, #2092848.  The ETA on my barrel isn't until like 2028 or 2029. Hope I can wait that long...


----------



## PulledPorkSandwich (Jan 30, 2022)

mneeley490 said:


> Under $50 and widely available? Woodford Reserve, Maker's Mark, Elijah Craig Small batch. Also like Rittenhouse Rye.
> If you have a Costco near you, Master Distillers-1792 puts out a couple under the Kirkland Signature label that're really good. It's about $40 for 1 liter in WA, probably cheaper elsewhere.


Plus 1 on the Rittenhouse Rye, although, to be clear, I favor the Rittenhouse 100, which is 100 percent rye grain and 100 proof, and bottled-in-bond.  Excellent rye flavor, and very affordable.

Another affordable, and excellent, rye is Old Overholt bottled-in-bond.  It can be a bit hard to find (insist on the bottled-in-bond), also 100 proof and 100 percent rye.

I'm fond of Islay malt Scotch as well, but that's too expensive for "every day" drinking -- at least for me.  My personal favorite is Laphroaig 15 year.

I've enjoyed some of the varieties of Balcones Distilling whiskey, from Waco -- "grain to glass" in Texas. I've noticed, though, that they're typically aged for only a few months and the flavor can be a bit shallow, even artificial.

I'm looking forward to trying some of the other spirits recommended here!


----------



## WeberBlackStoneYoder (Jan 30, 2022)

Bird Dog = cheap cheap.


----------



## spohnat (Jan 30, 2022)

How do I tell if my Markers Mark barrel is ready or gone?  I am Makers Mark Ambassador # 265134. 

Evan Williams Single Barrel ($28) is my personal favorite with Wellers Special Reserve ($22) close behind. 

Jeffersons Ocean at sea is worth having once for contrast as you get into it.


----------



## mneeley490 (Jan 30, 2022)

spohnat said:


> Jeffersons Ocean at sea is worth having once for contrast as you get into it.


I was at the Kentucky Artisan Distillery that makes Jefferson's Ocean, last September. They said that the first time they experimented with the Ocean, it was kept on the ship for 3 years. When they opened one up, it was completely black, and undrinkable, due to sloshing around in the charred barrels. If I remember right, I think they settled on something like 12 months at sea now.


----------



## K9BIGDOG (Jan 31, 2022)

WeberBlackStoneYoder said:


> Bird Dog = cheap cheap.


I like Bird Dog!  I haven't had the chance to try their straight whiskey, but I like a few of the flavored ones. Especially like the maple, peach, and black cherry.   I will sometimes blend the peach into bbq sauce and use to glaze chicken wings. I put it on about 30 minutes before I pull them from the smoker.


----------



## ravenclan (Jan 31, 2022)

Just had Crown XO and loved it. Just a note I do not like crown so I was not sure about this one but it is very smooth and no "after bite"

My go to is Jameson Irish Whiskey. I like to sip on it, NO ICE but if I do want it cold I put the bottle in the freezer.


----------



## Wasi (Jan 31, 2022)

This is my new favorite.  Bowman Brothers small batch.   
https://www.cwspirits.com/bowman-br...MIx-mK2b7c9QIVE2pvBB3rCQ5yEAQYASABEgIuNfD_BwE


----------



## noboundaries (May 22, 2022)

Interesting thread. A few months old, but a fun read.

I'm an Islay single malt scotch guy. I like the complexity, smoke, and generally longer finish. I don't taste the iodine people say they taste in Islays. Neither does my wife, and she's a super-taster. I just taste great flavor.

My two favorite "under $50" Islays are Trader Joes Finlaggan Islay Single Malt ($20/750ml/80 proof) and Total Wine's Scarabus Islay Single Malt ($35/750ml/92 proof). The Scarabus gets bought up quickly here locally when available.

I will be buying Costco's Kirkland Islay Single Malt ($40/750ml/100 proof) on my next visit. Read good things about it. (Update: not available-sold out).

Sipping a Port Charlotte Heavily Peated Islay Single Malt as I type, but it's a tad more than $50 ($70). Also 100 proof, so it will be interesting to compare the Kirkland to it.

Cheers!

Ray


----------



## pc farmer (May 22, 2022)

bigfurmn said:


> Wait… no one mentioned Old Crow yet????



I am actually drinking some old crow right now.  It's not bad for sure and cheap


----------



## mneeley490 (May 23, 2022)

This is kind of a left to right view of my collection, in my den. Sorry about the mess.
Next to my 1933/34 Chicago World's Fair shaker, is a Pink Lemonade moonshine, made by some distant cousins at Neeley Family Distillery in Sparta, KY. Then some Blanton's...






Some Whistle Pig, Four Roses Small Batch Select, and some of the last of the Elijah Craig 12-year ever made before they discontinued the age statements.





Bottom shelf, to the right, is a Jim Beam "dusty" bowling pin. As near as I can figure, it was made some time between 1961 and 1973. Yes, I've opened it, and it is great.





I've said before that I'm a fan of the Rittenhouse Rye 100 proof. Also there is some cask strength bourbon from Neeley Family. (No, I did not get a family discount.)


----------



## Steve H (May 23, 2022)

Nice selection Mike.


----------



## PulledPorkSandwich (May 23, 2022)

Nice collection!  As I said earlier, I'm also a fan of the Rittenhouse 100.

I tend to buy a bottle, drink it, then buy another, never really ending up with a collection.

Now, I have to ask:  Who is the good-looking guy with the fancy sports car, and what kind of car is that?  I wanted to say Studebaker Hawk, but I know that's not right.


----------



## mneeley490 (May 23, 2022)

Ah, that is a pic of Sean Connery next to the Aston Martin DB-5 used in "Goldfinger".


----------



## BGKYSmoker (May 24, 2022)

My choice of drink these days.


----------



## bigfurmn (May 24, 2022)

My favorite whiskey… FREE!


----------



## snadamo (May 25, 2022)

I have two categories; mixing whiskey and sipping whiskeys. In the mix, my go to is either JD or crown royal (for all you Pantera fans, blacktooth’s…getha’ pull!!!). Almost always mixed with coke. 

Then there’s the sipping type. One of my favorites is red breast Irish whiskey. Followed by others like proper 12. When it comes to bourbon my buddies are very experienced and usually give me some recommendations. My all time fave is blantons but it’s pretty much a unicorn bourbon these days. 

I’m currently sipping on Evan and coke. Like my late great uncle used today; tastes just like Jack at half the price!  That man loved his JD.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (May 25, 2022)

I dont mix, straight for me no ice.


----------



## chopsaw (May 25, 2022)

Ice and a splash of water .


----------



## mneeley490 (May 25, 2022)

BGKYSmoker said:


> My choice of drink these days.
> 
> View attachment 632764


When Duke first came out, I could get it for $20. Now it's well over $50 in WA state. 
I've never seen that Stoll & Wolfe.


----------



## WaterRat (May 25, 2022)

Bulleit Rye is decent to sip and cheap enough to make good cocktails without feeling you’re wasting it. I’m guessing you didn’t get that bottle of Glenlivet 15 French oak reserve for under $50   (if you did plz tell me where!)


----------



## PulledPorkSandwich (May 25, 2022)

WaterRat said:


> Bulleit Rye is decent to sip and cheap enough to make good cocktails without feeling you’re wasting it. I’m guessing you didn’t get that bottle of Glenlivet 15 French oak reserve for under $50   (if you did plz tell me where!)


I've enjoyed Bulleit Rye myself, but if you might try Rittenhouse 100 (Bonded) or Old Overholt (Bonded).  I think both have a bit better rye flavor than Bulleit and sell for about the same price.  I try to have a sip or two of one of these most nights.


----------



## TH-n-PA (May 29, 2022)

I like SkrewBall in my coffee on mornings I don’t go to work and a recent favorite is Aberfeldy scotch whisky but I don’t recall the price.


----------



## snadamo (Jun 3, 2022)

Got myself a much overdue gift.


----------



## snadamo (Jun 3, 2022)

TH-n-PA
 skrewball is a hunt camp favorite!


----------



## Plinsc (Jun 8, 2022)

I like a variety of them but Evan Williams is my constant. 
I’ll be smoking a bowl of ice cubes (when they melt pour into ice cube trays) with some oak this weekend to enjoy a Basil Hayden and a bowl of English blend tobacco.


----------



## thirdeye (Jun 8, 2022)

I'm not sure about 'widely available', but if you ever see a bottle of WW, run screaming from the bar. Cool bottle, cool label and cool barrel head... but the kerosene back-flavor lingers too long, even for my un-refined tastes.






Sometimes its much easier to have a couple of icy brews...  then later, with a sidecar of Makers.


----------



## noboundaries (Jun 8, 2022)

The "made in USA" whiskey/bourbon/rye market is in such a crazy state of being right now. There are outrageous prices for quality and many craft brands sourcing from a few distillers (MGP, etc.). I love the YouTube Whiskey Tribe, BTW.

Bad memories of overindulging Jack Daniels ruined whiskey for me for years. Then my old man won a bottle of 25-year-old Macallan in a sales contest. He offered me some in a toast to a friend. I tried to tell him not to waste it on me, but he insisted. It was life-changing.  

I've told the story of being gifted a bottle about 15 years ago of Van Winkle 12 year Special Reserve. It was $50 at the time. It was good, but dang, the wood, like sucking on a green tree branch. Even the person who gifted it to me untasted felt the same way. I used it to make BBQ sauce and got blasted on SMF when I wrote that story. The current MSRP is $80, but people are selling it for up to $2000! That's INSANE! $2000 will buy a scotch that will bring the dead back to life it's so good. 

I've enjoyed Makers, Woodford, Bulleit, Balcones, etc., but my half Scot-Irish heritage keeps me shopping the scotch aisles. Kilbeggan is my favorite Irish ($25/750ml/86 proof). I've never had a cask-strength bourbon, so I think that's where I'll go next. More than $50, though.

Right now, I hear some Oban 14 calling my name.


----------



## bigfurmn (Jun 8, 2022)

I had some Evan Williams single barrel, the one with the dates on the bottle, gifted to me for my birthday last year. Was saving it to share with the person who gifted it to me until… yup wife’s brother in law opened the bottle and finished it. I was giving my wife very nasty looks all night until we had a chance to talk. This guy didn’t ask anyone he just opened the bottle and drank it. At least they finally went home after staying with us for two weeks and change. Keep in mind the beer fridge was constantly full. Nope, I am still not over it.


----------



## Kevin DeShazo (Jun 11, 2022)

Plinsc said:


> I’ll be smoking a bowl of ice cubes (when they melt pour into ice cube trays)



Have a bowl of water in the smoker now with some applewood, been wanting to try this for a while now


----------



## Plinsc (Jun 11, 2022)

Kevin DeShazo said:


> Have a bowl of water in the smoker now with some applewood, been wanting to try this for a while now


Little smoke goes a long ways! Enjoy it though! Adds another level of flavor to it


----------



## Kevin DeShazo (Jun 11, 2022)

Plinsc said:


> Little smoke goes a long ways! Enjoy it though! Adds another level of flavor to it


Thanks, just took the bowl out of the smoker, let it go for little over an hour and in the freezer now.


----------



## noboundaries (Jun 12, 2022)

Kevin DeShazo said:


> Thanks, just took the bowl out of the smoker, let it go for little over an hour and in the freezer now.


I'm SOOOO interested in how this will turn out.

My wife asked what I wanted for Father's Day. "Ardbeg Uigeadail" was my answer. She wasn't feeling great so I offered to go get it. Got the last one on the shelf at my local Total Wine. Picked up a Scarabus Islay too while I was there (only two on the shelf).

Can't try the Uigeadail until FD. Here's my Single Malt lineup starting with my Infinity bottle on the left, then increasing from $18 to $80. The Ardbeg Ten on up were all gifts from family based on my suggestions.


----------



## Dingx3 (Jun 12, 2022)

Makers mark 101 is fantastic,  depends where you live, if you can find Johnny drum I Higley recommend it.


----------



## TH-n-PA (Jun 12, 2022)

noboundaries said:


> I'm SOOOO interested in how this will turn out.
> 
> My wife asked what I wanted for Father's Day. "Ardbeg Uigeadail" was my answer. She wasn't feeling great so I offered to go get it. Got the last one on the shelf at my local Total Wine. Picked up a Scarabus Islay too while I was there (only two on the shelf).
> 
> ...


I picked these up last week and am looking forward to trying them.


----------



## noboundaries (Jun 12, 2022)

TH-n-PA said:


> I picked these up last week and am looking forward to trying them.
> 
> 
> View attachment 634548


LOVE the La Santa. Great Highland scotch. 

I've never bought a rum cask finish. Will be interesting to get your take on it.


----------



## Plinsc (Jun 14, 2022)

Kevin DeShazo said:


> Thanks, just took the bowl out of the smoker, let it go for little over an hour and in the freezer now.


Did you get a chance to try it out?


----------



## Kevin DeShazo (Jun 14, 2022)

Plinsc said:


> Did you get a chance to try it out?


Yep evem made a thread about it. 1.5 hrs was too long, started out nicely but as the ice melted became overpowering. So Ive started mixing the smoked and reg ice for now, 2 reg and 1 smoked cube does the trick until I make more ice.


----------



## Plinsc (Jun 14, 2022)

Kevin DeShazo said:


> Yep evem made a thread about it. 1.5 hrs was too long, started out nicely but as the ice melted became overpowering. So Ive started mixing the smoked and reg ice for now, 2 reg and 1 smoked cube does the trick until I make more ice.


 Was the apple a good choice? I want to try that one next


----------



## ravenclan (Jun 14, 2022)

I found a new one! Since I do not like Jack, too many nights as a kid!  This one is real good. But hard to find here in Oklahoma.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jun 14, 2022)

I’m not a real bourbon fan generally, more of a canadian whiskey fan, Crown Royal being my baseline. This said, for cheap bourbon I like George Dickel.


----------



## Kevin DeShazo (Jun 14, 2022)

Plinsc said:


> Was the apple a good choice? I want to try that one next


I do like the apple, first time, have some hickory for next time

HAPPY NATL BOURBON Day fellas


----------



## JIMSMOKES (Jun 14, 2022)

My favorite bourbon is any of them. LoL


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jun 14, 2022)

JIMSMOKES said:


> My favorite bourbon is any of them. LoL



Like Bubba J says about beer...  his favorite one is an opened one ...


----------



## noboundaries (Jun 14, 2022)

SmokinEdge said:


> I’m not a real bourbon fan generally.


Same here. The scotch I buy is so complex and satisfying. I'd love to "buy American" but find most bourbons either too sweet or one dimensional. Ryes are better for my taste, but don't knock my socks off.

That said, the one good thing coming out of the craft whiskey boom is people getting away from the new oak barrels and 51% corn mandates for bourbon. "American Whiskey" is starting to reuse wine, bourbon, and brandy barrels like the Scots have done for a long time. They are even importing peated malt.

I've got Colorado-based Stanahan's single malt on my wish list. I first saw it in a Morgan Freeman movie that was practically a commercial for Stranahan's. (Gotta look that movie up. I think I own it). I've yet to pick up a bottle. Another one to look forward to.

(Movie referenced above: "The Magic of Belle Isle." And yep, going in the player as I type).


----------



## noboundaries (Jun 15, 2022)

TH-n-PA said:


> I picked these up last week and am looking forward to trying them.
> 
> 
> View attachment 634548


So, TH, how was the rum cask finished Glenlivet?


----------



## bill1 (Jun 15, 2022)

Not a real Scotch drinker myself, although I've never had an Oban I didn't like.  I just think the pleasure per dollar is hard to beat with bourbon.  A lot of these pics shown in the thread show bourbons I love and many I don't so this is pretty clearly a bit subjective...
Wild Turkey is great from their 101 on up. I've always felt that every _extra _dollar spent on one of their upscale products was that much better tasting but nothing wrong with base 101.  Can't say that about others.
Old Forrester never disappoints.  Can't say the entry 86 is a great value, but they have lots to choose from, just never know what's going to turn up at your local store.
Buffalo Trace and its relatives are good too.  I prefer wheat over rye as the 2nd ingredient in the mash bill so BT fills the bill, although they have a green label rye now too I've no real desire to try.
Love the better Jim Beams, with Bookers being my old favorite, but its price is now far above the $50 limit that I and the original poster find reasonable.
For great value, I've gotten pretty excited lately about Ezra Brooks.  Speaking of cheap, I used to always have Old Crow around to keep my oak barrel full, but I'm having trouble finding it lately.  Any other Crow lovers finding the same?


----------



## Plinsc (Jun 15, 2022)

Old crow (owned by Jim Beam ) uses the same recipe for the most part, they just don’t age it for very long.
 I bet with the proper barrel and patience (which I lack) you could get a very similar taste to Jim Beam out of it.


----------



## Plinsc (Jun 15, 2022)

* Kentucky law (if my memory serves me correctly) says that to be bourbon it has to age 2 years minimum (old crow) where Jim ages for 4 years.
 The yeast is still reused and grown from the original strain 200+ years ago!
 Why can I remember that but not which month I was married in 22 years ago?


----------



## noboundaries (Jun 16, 2022)

I'm on my third viewing in two days of "The Magic of Belle Isle." If you've never seen it, it is a slower-paced, character-driven picture with a lot of dry humor, subtle one-liners, and whiskey. The movie is as relaxing and satisfying as a great drink that leaves you feeling good. I own it, but I believe it can be streamed free on XUMO. Available for rent or purchase on Prime. 

Great date night movie, BTW. Morgan Freeman adds a nice balance for the guys.


----------



## crazymoon (Jun 16, 2022)

noboundaries said:


> LOVE the La Santa. Great Highland scotch.
> 
> I've never bought a rum cask finish. Will be interesting to get your take on it.


The Glenlivet Caribbean cask is a NAS Scotch but it is decent for the price. The Balvenie Caribbean cask is excellent ! I am a Highland/Speyside scotch lover , not so much the Islay brands.


----------



## noboundaries (Jun 16, 2022)

crazymoon said:


> The Glenlivet Caribbean cask is a NAS Scotch but it is decent for the price. The Balvenie Caribbean cask is excellent ! I am a Highland/Speyside scotch lover , not so much the Islay brands.


All good to know. I started with Highland scotches. Progressed to Speysides, and finally tried one Islay. Been hooked on peaty smoke ever since. Islays definitely have that "love it or hate it" reputation. 

I'm not a big fan of blends, except my own.


----------



## TH-n-PA (Jun 18, 2022)

noboundaries said:


> So, TH, how was the rum cask finished Glenlivet?


I have been on the road since Monday and when I got home this afternoon the weather matched a Hazy IPA and tequil.

I shall try the Glen tomorrow and report back.


----------



## noboundaries (Jul 2, 2022)

TH-n-PA said:


> I shall try the Glen tomorrow and report back.


There've been a lot of tomorrows since that post. What'dya think?


----------



## Plinsc (Jul 2, 2022)

Must have been good!


----------



## noboundaries (Jul 2, 2022)

While I'm waiting for an answer, I'll have a dram of the Ardbeg Uigaedail I received for Father's Day. 54.2% ABV. It is a NAS Islay scotch. 

Neat. Small sips. And wow, so complex and long lasting.


----------



## BBQ Bird (Jul 2, 2022)

noboundaries said:


> While I'm waiting for an answer, I'll have a dram of the Ardbeg Uigaedail I received for Father's Day. 54.2% ABV. It is a NAS Islay scotch.
> 
> Neat. Small sips. And wow, so complex and long lasting.


One of the best whiskys there is.  Love the sherry finish and peat combination.


----------



## TH-n-PA (Jul 2, 2022)

noboundaries said:


> There've been a lot of tomorrows since that post. What'dya think?


I just couldn’t open it!

Too many open bottles at once throws off my balance…..

As soon as I finish one I will be sure to open it next!

Pinky promise!


----------



## TH-n-PA (Jul 2, 2022)

noboundaries said:


> While I'm waiting for an answer, I'll have a dram of the Ardbeg Uigaedail I received for Father's Day. 54.2% ABV. It is a NAS Islay scotch.
> 
> Neat. Small sips. And wow, so complex and long lasting.


Yes that is a fine Scotch!
I have an open bottle at home.

The only scotch in my mobile bar is Glenfiddich 12.
I am currently chilling it in the hotel.
It gets pretty damn warm in the truck.

Cheers!


----------



## CoolbreezeBBQ (Jul 2, 2022)

No Bulleit Rye??? That’s a must have. Should be widely available


----------



## Plinsc (Jul 2, 2022)

The first time I bought Bulliet it cost $18. 
I saw it yesterday at $49.95


----------



## poacherjoe (Jul 2, 2022)

Crown Royal and  Dewer's


----------



## noboundaries (Sep 24, 2022)

So, as I've said in this thread I'm generally not a bourbon guy, but I found one I love. It is only retailed in Nevada and California, but can be ordered online. I found it at Total Wine for $37.99, but got a $5 discount. 

Frey Ranch Bourbon, a 4-grain mashbill.The farm is in Fallon, NV where they grow their own corn, wheat, rye, and barley. They malt the barley themselves, then distill, age, and bottle on-site. The bottle and cork is friggin' impressive. (My wife just yelled from the kitchen as I was typing this, "That is a cool bottle.")

Less sweet, very complex, and a long, pleasant finish. I once spent a lot of time flying out of Fallon, and when I read about Frey Ranch Bourbon, I had to try it. Glad I did.


----------



## mneeley490 (Sep 25, 2022)

Looks interesting. Seems I can get it shipped to WA state, but only at about double what you paid.


----------



## fltsfshr (Sep 25, 2022)

I like my Whisky with out the e. I think Cutty Sark is the best blended Scotch Whisky ever made and it's reasonable.  I don't like peat Whiskys. Tennessee Whisky my favorite is George Dickel. One sister was the Master Distiller at Dickel, the other was at Jack Daniels. I have a 1962 bottle of 20 year old Dickel. You may remember it from Star Trek they fought a space war over Saurian Brandy. My favorite Bourbon is Basil Hayden.


----------



## mneeley490 (Sep 25, 2022)

Lol, two of my dad's old hunting buddies would have Cutty Sark and caramels for breakfast, before going out on the hunt. Amazingly, they usually bagged a deer every year.


----------



## G8trwood (Sep 25, 2022)

That Frey Ranch is tasty.


----------



## Plinsc (Sep 25, 2022)

+1 on the Basil Hayden!


----------



## LoydB (Sep 25, 2022)

Gotta be this for me.


----------



## thirdeye (Sep 25, 2022)

I have some cookin' whisky, yeah for cookin'....


----------



## PulledPorkSandwich (Sep 26, 2022)

LoydB said:


> Gotta be this for me.
> 
> 
> View attachment 644534


Old Overholt comes in a bonded version too.  I generally go for the bonded if it's available.


----------



## bill1 (Sep 26, 2022)

PulledPorkSandwich said:


> ...I generally go for the bonded if it's available.


At least it's 100 proof that way.  I suppose you Folks with class will consider me crass but the higher the proof, the better it is.  
My Grandpa said that, and I think I agree with him 100%, or perhaps I should say 200 proof.


----------



## fltsfshr (Sep 26, 2022)

Ever make Red Eye? Burn some sugar in a cast iron fry pan. Let it cool and add Everclear. Serve it in a shot glass at weddings and slug it.
Got to love Cowboys and wedding receptions.


----------



## PulledPorkSandwich (Sep 26, 2022)

bill1 said:


> At least it's 100 proof that way.  I suppose you Folks with class will consider me crass but the higher the proof, the better it is.
> My Grandpa said that, and I think I agree with him 100%, or perhaps I should say 200 proof.


Who said anything about class?  

Here is a discussion of bottled in bond (or "bonded") whiskey.   In particular, Bonded whiskey, or Bottled-in-Bond whiskey, must be:

-made at a single distillery
-produced within a single distilling season
-aged for a minimum of four years
-bottled at 50% ABV

I've noticed that bonded rye whiskey is 100 percent rye grain.  I like the flavor of rye, so that's the biggest reason why I buy it.


----------



## PulledPorkSandwich (Sep 26, 2022)

bill1 said:


> My Grandpa said that, and I think I agree with him 100%, or perhaps I should say 200 proof.


I had a friend who was a chemical engineer who also enjoyed a drink from time to time.  He told me it was impossible to have 200 proof grain alcohol without the addition of benzene, which is a known carcinogen.  I don't know if that's true or not, but I will say that, even in my younger days, I didn't try drinking Everclear.  I tried to buy some to sanitize my hands during the pandemic, but never could find any for sale.


----------



## fltsfshr (Sep 26, 2022)

Here's a recipe compliments of NDSU. IMO they put too much water in their recipe. Don't add the water and don't shoot more than one at a time. Everclear is 180 proof. Slides down easily and kicks like a mule. Now it's time to dance.

Red Eye (Wedding Schnapps)

2 cups of sugar
8 cups of boiled water
1 big bottle of Everclear
Melt sugar in heavy pan until there is caramel color
Stir constantly
Slowly add some hot water [add rest of water later]
Divide and mix 1/3 liquor (booze) to 2/3 carmel wate


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Sep 26, 2022)

fltsfshr said:


> Here's a recipe compliments of NDSU. IMO they put too much water in their recipe. Don't add the water and don't shoot more than one at a time. Everclear is 180 proof. Slides down easily and kicks like a mule. Now it's time to dance.
> 
> Red Eye (Wedding Schnapps)
> 
> ...



Thinking we need to try some of this at the S. Fl. Gathering


----------



## bill1 (Sep 26, 2022)

PulledPorkSandwich said:


> ...impossible to have 200 proof grain alcohol without the addition of benzene, which is a known carcinogen...


Simple distillation gets you to 191 proof.  That's the standard for pure grain alcohols and makes a fine punch or to fortify a weaker brandy...it's silly to want higher than that for personal consumption. 
I think your friend is referring to the fact that water and ethanol are azeotropes at 191 proof--the mix behaves like pure alcohol at that point.  Benzene used to be one of several separation agents to break the azeotrope to get to higher purity for science or industrial sake.  Now days you can use molecular sieves or pressure gradients to jump the azeotrope.   It's all part of the field of azeotropic distillation.


----------



## PulledPorkSandwich (Sep 26, 2022)

bill1 said:


> Simple distillation gets you to 191 proof.  That's the standard for pure grain alcohols and makes a fine punch or to fortify a weaker brandy...it's silly to want higher than that for personal consumption.
> I think your friend is referring to the fact that water and ethanol are azeotropes at 191 proof--the mix behaves like pure alcohol at that point.  Benzene used to be one of several separation agents to break the azeotrope to get to higher purity for science or industrial sake.  Now days you can use molecular sieves or pressure gradients to jump the azeotrope.   It's all part of the field of azeotropic distillation.


You're miles ahead of my understanding. My friend and I talked about this almost 40 years ago; I'm sure things have changed since then.

I misread your previous post, where I thought you were saying your grandpa favored 200 proof hooch. I was reacting to that.  I just went back and read your post again; that's not what you were saying.  Never mind...


----------



## JIMSMOKES (Sep 26, 2022)

Did somebody say 190? Lets go back in the way back when I was young. We use to get 3 gal fruit punch/hawaiian punch, 1 gal of orange and a 1/2 gal of pineapple juice, along with a large can of fruit cocktail. Mix a 1/2 gal of eveclear 190, a fifth of 151 rum, and a pint of vodka. Soak fruit overnight in mix. Next mornin mix all ingredients with one bag of ice in cooler. Then head to whatever sight you wanted to have a party at. LoL


----------



## SaintClarence27 (Sep 26, 2022)

JCAP said:


> Greetings everyone,
> I've recently started a small bourbon/whiskey/scotch collection and am shooting to add to it. So, what's your favorite bourbon/whiskey etc. under ~$50. Bonus points if it's widely available. This is my current meager collection:
> View attachment 522066


 I like Achentoshan 12 (Single malt scotch).


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Sep 27, 2022)

JIMSMOKES said:


> Did somebody say 190? Lets go back in the way back when I was young. We use to get 3 gal fruit punch/hawaiian punch, 1 gal of orange and a 1/2 gal of pineapple juice, along with a large can of fruit cocktail. Mix a 1/2 gal of eveclear 190, a fifth of 151 rum, and a pint of vodka. Soak fruit overnight in mix. Next mornin mix all ingredients with one bag of ice in cooler. Then head to whatever sight you wanted to have a party at. LoL



We called it ''RED GOD DEMMITT'' ... cuz the next day was never good...  clothes all stained red...  biggest head ya ever had... amongst other things


----------



## LoydB (Sep 27, 2022)

PulledPorkSandwich said:


> Old Overholt comes in a bonded version too.  I generally go for the bonded if it's available.



Thanks for the tip! After I go through the two bottles I have of the regular, I'll try it out.


----------



## fltsfshr (Sep 27, 2022)

We called it Wapatui


----------



## bill1 (Sep 27, 2022)

JIMSMOKES said:


> Did somebody say 190? Lets go back in the way back when I was young. We use to get 3 gal fruit punch/hawaiian punch, 1 gal of orange and a 1/2 gal of pineapple juice, along with a large can of fruit cocktail. Mix a 1/2 gal of eveclear 190, a fifth of 151 rum, and a pint of vodka. Soak fruit overnight in mix. Next mornin mix all ingredients with one bag of ice in cooler. Then head to whatever sight you wanted to have a party at. LoL


Tip: soak the can of fruit cocktail in the PGA for 24h beforehand.  It really soaks up the alcohol nicely and when it all gets mixed together, folks will be fighting for those fruit chunks.  
Same with fruitcakes...soak the fruit before adding to the mix.  (Not too long or the green and red become brown...I know.)  After baking, you might prefer to soak the cake with rum for flavor.  But the pga really brings those dried cherries alive.  
Most liqueurs (anise, fruits, etc) improve when you fortify them to 100 proof or so.  And you can then keep them in the freezer.  Very nice after-dinner drink.   
A bottle of vodka or gin lasts me decades.  Everclear is the only clear liquor I use much of.  But I do like bourbon.


----------



## mneeley490 (Sep 28, 2022)

JIMSMOKES said:


> Did somebody say 190? Lets go back in the way back when I was young. We use to get 3 gal fruit punch/hawaiian punch, 1 gal of orange and a 1/2 gal of pineapple juice, along with a large can of fruit cocktail. Mix a 1/2 gal of eveclear 190, a fifth of 151 rum, and a pint of vodka. Soak fruit overnight in mix. Next mornin mix all ingredients with one bag of ice in cooler. Then head to whatever sight you wanted to have a party at. LoL


In the PNW, we called that a Spodie, or Spodie-Odie.


----------



## JIMSMOKES (Sep 28, 2022)

mneeley490 said:


> In the PNW, we called that a Spodie, or Spodie-Odie.


Spodie-odies here was beer mixed with a cheap wine. Beer was either Old English 800 or Country club 900 mixed 1-1 with either Boones Farm or Wild Irish Rose. You was forbidden to use Mad Dog (Mohegan David) to make it with!


----------



## Plinsc (Sep 28, 2022)

A hairy buffalo where I grew up


----------

